# [XGL]gnome-window-decorator not found(résolu)

## man in the hill

Bonjour ,

Voilà , je viens t'installer xorg-7 grâce au topic UBIK https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414155-start-0.html , xgl http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL mais avec le portage overlay de pijalu conseillé par encore UBIK https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432541-start-0.html et xfce4 pour le tester puisque je tourne sous fluxbox qui est wm et compiz aussi ...Tout c'est bien passé sans aucun plantage mais par contre quand je veux  utilser gnome-window-decorator qui est normalement inclut ds compiz:

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator

bash: gnome-window-decorator: command not found

```

Petite précision :

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 uname -a

Linux crazy_gentoo 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 Tue Feb 28 13:56:05 AST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ GNU/Linux

```

 Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point !!!

                                                                      @ +

----------

## kopp

Est ce que tu as installé compiz avec le USE="gnome" ou pas ? je sais pas si c'est pas ça qui active le gnome-window-decorator

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

C'est compiler avec la USE="gnome" :

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 emerge -av compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/compiz-0.1-r1  USE="gnome kde svg" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/xgl

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

                                                                         @ +

----------

## marvin rouge

tu n'as pas oublié x11-libs/libwnck ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 emerge -a x11-libs/libwnck

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Mais cela ne change rien,  gnome-window-decorator est tjrs introuvale...

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 gnome-window-decorator &                            

[1] 2281

bash: gnome-window-decorator: command not found
```

Ds le wiki XGL , il y a d'écri :

```
Plugins List

decoration 

Enables Window Manager. Nevertheless you need to start a decorator! e.g `gnome-window-decorator` that is included with compiz.

```

Merci,

                                                                                   @ +

----------

## marvin rouge

Après libwnck, il faut re-émerger compiz (en vérifiant que t'as bien le USE flag gnome).

----------

## man in the hill

Salut 

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 emerge -av libwnck compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/compiz-0.1-r1  USE="gnome kde svg" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/xgl

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Cela n'a aucun effet , je regarde à la fin de la compile de compiz et il n'y a rien qui resemble à gnome-window-decorator par contre je vois bien un /usr/bin/compiz...

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 updatedb

crazy_gentoo faya #

```

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 locate gnome-window-decorator 

crazy_gentoo faya #

```

Il me manque plus que ce programme pour lancer startxgl.

Merci ,

                                                                              @ +

----------

## Darkael

La première fois que j'avais installé compiz, il me semble qu'il y avait un truc en plus à installer de chez gnome pour avoir gnome-window-decorator, il me semble que c'était gconf-editor ou peut-être control-center  ou autre truc du genre  :Confused:  (sorry, je sais plus exactement). Mais depuis le temps je pensais que les nouveaux ebuilds avaient réglés ces problèmes de dépendances....

EDIT: après avoir testé un peu, il semble que ce soit gconf-editor (ou peut-être just gconf) dont compiz a besoin pour compiler gnome-window-decorator

----------

## man in the hill

salut ,

J'ai bien gnome-window-decorator qui est soit disant créé,  quand je compile compiz :

```

checking for GL_LIBS... -lGL

checking for GCONF... yes

checking for PLACE... yes

checking for MENU... yes

checking for LIBSVG_CAIRO... yes

checking for GNOME_WINDOW_DECORATOR... yes

checking for GNOME_WINDOW_SETTINGS... checking for KDE_WINDOW_DECORATOR... updating cache 

./configure: line 21395: $cache_file: ambiguous redirect

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating compiz.pc

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating images/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/window-decorator/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/compiz.desktop

config.status: creating kde/Makefile

config.status: creating kde/window-decorator/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

the following optional plugins will be compiled:

  gconf: yes

  place: yes

  menu:  yes

  svg:   yes

and the following optional features will be compiled:

  gnome: no

  kde:   no

```

qques coup de compile plus bas j'ai :

```

checking for GL_LIBS... -lGL

checking for GCONF... yes

checking for PLACE... yes

checking for MENU... yes

checking for GNOME_WINDOW_DECORATOR... yes

checking for GNOME_WINDOW_SETTINGS... checking for KDE_WINDOW_DECORATOR... configure: creating

/config.status

config.status: creating compiz.pc

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating images/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/window-decorator/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/compiz.desktop

config.status: creating kde/Makefile

config.status: creating kde/window-decorator/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

the following optional plugins will be compiled:

  gconf: yes

  place: yes

  menu:  yes

  svg:   no

and the following optional features will be compiled:

  gnome: no

  kde:   no

```

mais j'ai tjrs :

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

[1] 6496

bash: gnome-window-decorator: command not found

crazy_gentoo faya #

```

```

crazy_gentoo Downloads #

 whereis  gnome-window-decorator 

gnome-window-decorator:

crazy_gentoo Downloads #

 
```

Si cela parle à qqu'un...

Merci,

                                                          @+

----------

## truc

```
and the following optional features will be compiled:

  gnome: no 
```

ça c'est bizarre...

il te dit quoi chez toi

```
equery uses compiz
```

  :Question: 

ici:

```
equery uses compiz

[ Searching for packages matching compiz... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend   : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf           ]

[         : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-wm/compiz-20060223 ]

 U I

 + + gnome : Adds GNOME support

 - - kde   : Adds support for kde-base/kde (K Desktop Enviroment)

 + + svg   : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG ).  This option is mainly intended for users that tend to browse multimedia sites frequently
```

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Voilà :

```

crazy_gentoo faya #

 equery uses compiz

[ Searching for packages matching compiz... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf             ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-misc/compiz-0.1-r1 ]

 U I

 + + gnome : Adds GNOME support

 + + kde   : Adds support for kde-base/kde (K Desktop Enviroment)

 + + svg   : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG ).  This option is mainly intended for users that tend to browse multimedia sites frequently.

```

merci,

                                                                      @ +

----------

## Darkael

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> salut ,
> 
> J'ai bien gnome-window-decorator qui est soit disant créé,  quand je compile compiz :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est à cette ligne là que ça foire, le test pour gnome-window-settings ne passe pas. C'est donc surement control-center qui manque, est-ce que tu l'as d'installé?

----------

## man in the hill

Non , je suis sous Fluxbox et j'ai installé xfce4 pour tester Xgl...

Donc il faut absolument avoir du gnome...

```

 emerge -pv control-center

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-2.0-r1  USE="-doc" 425 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.2.1  USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -nntp" 13,900 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.12.3  USE="-debug -xinerama" 1,633 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.12  USE="-debug -doc" 1,498 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6  698 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.12  USE="alsa -debug -esd -oss" 2,448 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.12.3  USE="alsa eds gstreamer -debug" 1,745 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.12  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 22,349 kB

```

Bon , j'emerge tout ça et je vous tiens au  courant , en tout cas merci  à tous ...

                                                                                              @ bientôt.

----------

## truc

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   salut ,
> 
> J'ai bien gnome-window-decorator qui est soit disant créé,  quand je compile compiz :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mais si il active le flag gnome , control-center doit s'installer tout seul!

 *compiz-20060223.ebuild wrote:*   

>     gnome? (
> 
>         x11-libs/libwnck
> 
>         gnome-base/gnome-desktop
> ...

 

 c'est bizarre.. il faudrait savoir ce qu'il check quand il nous fait "checking for GNOME_WINDOW_SETTINGS" mais là je file  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Après installe de  control-center  et recompile de compiz...

```
>>> Merging x11-misc/compiz-0.1-r1 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/compiz/

>>> /usr/include/compiz/compiz.h

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/compiz

>>> /usr/bin/gnome-window-decorator

--- /usr/lib64/

--- /usr/lib64/compiz/

```

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 whereis gnome-window-decorator

gnome-window-decorator: /usr/bin/gnome-window-decorator /usr/X11R6/bin/gnome-window-decorator

```

Merci  kopp, marvin rouge, truc et KarnEvil  que la force soit avec vous   :Very Happy:  ...Je vais voir si cela vaut le coup ce fameux Xgl qui fait temps de bruit...

                                                                                     @ bientôt.

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais si il active le flag gnome , control-center doit s'installer tout seul!
> 
> compiz-20060223.ebuild a écrit:
> ...

 

Ah effectivement c'est dans les dépendances, j'avais pas vérifié. Mais du coup c'est bizarre donc que control-center ait pas été installé, man in the hill peut-être que tes ebuilds ne sont pas à jour?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Ah effectivement c'est dans les dépendances, j'avais pas vérifié. Mais du coup c'est bizarre donc que control-center ait pas été installé, man in the hill peut-être que tes ebuilds ne sont pas à jour?

 Je viens de m'en apercevoir: il n'utilise pas le même overlay, avec pas les mêmes ebuilds (il est en 0.1-r1, contre un 20060223 ...). Y'a peu être une différence là dessus.

----------

## man in the hill

salut ,

Je suis à jour , je fait une synchro aujourd'hui mais peut-être que le serveur n'est pas à jour...Aparement, je ne suis pas près de m'amuser avec Xgl + xfce4 car quand je lance startxgl  (j'ai suivi le wiki pour xfce4 http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL ) , le serveur xgl à l'air de fonctionner (j'ai un font) , pas de compiz pour gérer xfce4... je reste bloqué sur ce font d'écran basique comme si on testait, si  son serveur X fonctionnait...Et je suis obligé de tuer Xgl pour lancer mon serveur classique... 

Théoriquement je devrais arriver sur mon bureau xfce4  et utiliser des plugins à tout va   :Very Happy:  ...je ne vais quand même pas installer tout gnome...Est-ce que cela fonctionne vraiment  ou c'est de la pub...

Une idéé serais la bienvenu...

marvin rouge   , c'est peut-être pour cela que j'ai les problèmes ci-dessus...

je me suis servi de l'overlay  de pijalu recomendé par UBIK https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432541-start-0.html

truc  je veux bien savoir quel overlay tu utilises...  l'overlay de hanno ? 

J'ai plus qu'a recommencer...                                                                

@+

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

J'ai installé l'overlay de hanno et ça n'a rien a voir , j'espère que mes soucis viennent de là...

```

crazy_gentoo local #

 emerge -av mesa glitz xgl compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216 [6.4.3_alpha20060209-r2] USE="motif -debug" VIDEO_CARDS="-ati -i810 -mga -none -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223 [0.5.3] 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.5-r1 [1.4.5] USE="-debug" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xgl-20060216 [20060209-r2] USE="ipv6%" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.1.1  USE="cups examples gif jpeg nas opengl png zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -mng -mysql -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 27,110 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-20060216  USE="gnome kde svg" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 27,110 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/xgl-overlay

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

                                                                                                   @ +

----------

## truz

dans la série chezmoiçamarche.com j'ai suivi intégralement et uniquement le howto du wiki gentoo en prenant l'overlay xgl-coffee, et puis voilà ça marche... avec une nVidia et KDE. Comme j'utilise KDE je n'ai pas le flag gnome dans make.conf, mais uniquement (une et une seule fois) dans package.use: 

```
x11-wm/compiz gnome svg
```

Gnome n'a donc pas été installé en entier (il n'apparait même pas dans /etc/X11/Sessions/) mais uniquement les quelques packages nécessaires.

Sinon pour lancer le bazarre j'utilise le script alternatif startxgl de www.binary-pulse.co.uk (indiqué dans le howto) que j'ai modifié ainsi pour pouvoir lancer kde

```
    elif [ "$2" = "kde" ]; then

        DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

        DISPLAY=:$1 startkde

    fi
```

----------

## truc

j'utilise l'overlay de coffe personnellement, par contre, chez moi, XGL - gnome-window-decorator won't start, mais bon, pour l'instant, j'n'ai pas encore testé la transparence et tout.. Mais je peux (sans les bares de titres donc) bouger les fenètres et ça va ce que tu vois dans la vidéo, c'est sympa, tourner le cube horizontalement. Pour l'instant je n'arrive pas à tourner verticalement le cube, le raccourci du clavier marche pas chez moi... et le super alt-tab ne marche pas non plus, sans doute car je n'ai pas encore activé la transparence.. je verrai plus tard..

En tout cas c'est pas mal quand les fenètres apparraissent et disparaisent, c'est joli:) et puis quand les menu bulles etc.. apparaissent et disparaissent aussi c'est cool;)

Donc pour l'instant, je dirai info et non intox :8

----------

## truz

 *truc wrote:*   

> pour l'instant je n'arrive pas à tourner verticalement le cube, le raccourci du clavier marche pas chez moi... et le super alt-tab ne marche pas non plus, sans doute car je n'ai pas encore activé la transparence.. je verrai plus tard..

 chez moi non plus je n'arrive pas à bouger le cube verticalement avec les racourcis claviers, alors je le fais à la souris  :Wink:  (Ctrl+Alt+Clic gauche sur le bureau).

J'ai eu en suivant le howto tout ce qu'on voit dans la vidéo (le zoom, le alt-tab, les fenêtres en gélatine qui collent etc...), il y a juste le réglage de la transparence que j'ai du ajouter 'à la main' mais c'est aussi dans le howto (méthode ebuild séparée).

 *truc wrote:*   

> Donc pour l'instant, je dirai info et non intox :8

 Full info ça marche super. Chez moi les seuls problèmes rencontrés à ce jour sont* l'icone d'amarok qui n'en fait qu'à sa tête (en même temps c'est la version 1.4-beta masquée...)

* les mini-bueaux kde qui ne marchent pas encore (ça marche avec gnome)

* quand je lance un emerge ça rame grave

----------

## truc

 *truz wrote:*   

>  (Ctrl+Alt+Clic gauche sur le bureau)

 

C'est justement ça qui ne marche pas ici  :Sad: 

 *truz wrote:*   

>  il y a juste le réglage de la transparence

 

A ce propos (de la transparence), dois-je activer composite dans xorg.conf our que ça marche? Y'a une note au tout debut du wiki pour xorg et la transparence mais je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'ils veulent dire..

Et l'accelaration EXA ou quelque chose comme ça faut l'activer aussi?

----------

## Darkael

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> salut ,
> 
> Je suis à jour , je fait une synchro aujourd'hui mais peut-être que le serveur n'est pas à jour...Aparement, je ne suis pas près de m'amuser avec Xgl + xfce4 car quand je lance startxgl  (j'ai suivi le wiki pour xfce4 http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL ) , le serveur xgl à l'air de fonctionner (j'ai un font) , pas de compiz pour gérer xfce4... je reste bloqué sur ce font d'écran basique comme si on testait, si  son serveur X fonctionnait...Et je suis obligé de tuer Xgl pour lancer mon serveur classique... 
> 
> Théoriquement je devrais arriver sur mon bureau xfce4  et utiliser des plugins à tout va   ...je ne vais quand même pas installer tout gnome...Est-ce que cela fonctionne vraiment  ou c'est de la pub...
> ...

 

Est-ce qu'il y a des erreurs à propos de Xfce4 qui s'affichent?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> marvin rouge   , c'est peut-être pour cela que j'ai les problèmes ci-dessus...
> 
> je me suis servi de l'overlay  de pijalu recomendé par UBIK https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432541-start-0.html
> ...

 

J'ai jeté un rapide coup d'oeil à ces ebuilds et il manque gnome-desktop et control-center dans les dépendances de compiz par rapport au use flag gnome, ce qui explique ton problème. Donc pour tes futurs emerges je te conseille plûtot les overlays qui sont donnés en lien dans le wiki. Mais par contre je pense pas que ça changera ton problème avec xfce.

----------

## marvin rouge

Bon, j'arrive pas à accéder au wiki gentoo (unreachable), et j'ai pas trop le temps.

KarnEvil++ :  t'as quoi comme erreurs quand tu lances xfce4 ? et comment tu le lances ?

Au cas ou, mon, script:

```
cat xgl-xfce4

#!/bin/bash

Xgl :1 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer&

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1 xfce4-session &

sleep 3

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place &

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

sleep 1

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr &

DISPLAY=:1 xbindkeys &

```

edit : une fois que tu as lancé xfce4 (la 1ere fois), il faut que tu te lances un gconf-editor et que tu rajoutes les modules (wobbly fade ...) dans apps -> compiz -> general -> allscreens -> options -> activeplugins ( screenshot gconf )

----------

## truz

 *truc wrote:*   

> A ce propos (de la transparence), dois-je activer composite dans xorg.conf our que ça marche? Y'a une note au tout debut du wiki pour xorg et la transparence mais je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'ils veulent dire..
> 
> Et l'accelaration EXA ou quelque chose comme ça faut l'activer aussi?

 

Non je n'ai pas activé manuellement composite. L'a-t-il été par défaut avec xorg7 ? je n'ai pas vérifié et je suis au taf, réponse ce soir. J'ai simplement été dans gconf pour activer le plugin opacity une fois celui-ci installé (les autres étant déjà activés par défaut). (je l'ai aussi ajouté à la liste des paramètres de lancement de compiz mais je ne sais pas si c'est utile...)

Pour l'accélération EXA je ne connais pas et comme je n'ai rien été configurer explicitement en ce sens, je dirai que non.

Pour résumer j'ai fait une install fraiche gentoo 2005.1 (2 jours avant la sortie de la 2006, tant pis...) puis 2/3 trucs comme eix et gentoolkit mais rien de plus (pas de drivers nvidia, pas d'appli graphiques ni rien). Ensuite j'ai suivi les 2 howto Xorg7 et XGL du wiki. Là ça marchait déjà, ensuite j'ai installé KDE (issu de l'overlay xgl-coffe en partie !) puis mes autres applis. Les 2 problèmes que j'ai rencontré (no visual found et la conf du clavier sont évoqués et résolus dans le howto). Je n'ai pas regardé le howto X11 and transparency, ni aucun autre, je n'ai rien changé à la configuration donnée dans les howto.

----------

## man in the hill

Info ou Intox ? 

INFO

marvin rouge c'est ton script qui fonctionne , il devrait être ds ce wiki Xgl !!!! 

je n'avais pas d'erreur mais j'étais bloqué sur le premier  font (celui de xgl)  avant  que le gestionnaire de fenêtre ce lance....

Je n'ai pas eu à rajouter les plugins ds gconf-editor , il était déjà rajouté...

Sinon la transparence a l'air de fontionner , la barre de titre de firefox est transparente...

 Ds mon xorg.conf  pour un carte graphique nvidia geforce FX 5700 :

```

Section "Extensions"

      Option   "Composite"  "Enable"

      Option   "RENDER"     "Enable"

EndSection

```

Cela m'a l'air complètement fonctionnel déjà pour le minimun que l'on demande à un bureau...

Voilà comment  je passe de Fluxbox à Xfce4   :Laughing:  ...

En tout cas merci  à tous les participant à ce post qui ont  fait mon bureau rentrer ds une autre dimension...  :Cool:  .

                                                                  @ bientôt.

----------

## man in the hill

marvin rouge , peut-on rendre le menu (clique-souris-bureau) xfce4 transparent  comme mon bureau fluxbox sur mon portable mais ma tour c'est idem =>ICI<=

 c'est celui du milieu avec le pseudo k.rouge . j'ai aussi créé un fichier /etc/xdg/xfce4/transparency :

```
panel=100

iconbox=0
```

 mais les icones deviennent aussi transparent que la tableau de bord...

Sinon xfce4 est pas mal comme bureau avec Xgl...

Je dévie du topic mais ces infos m'arrangerais bien...

merci,

                                                                         @ bientôt.

----------

## razer

Un message juste pour préciser que Xgl fontionne parfaitement chez et que... c'est de la balle !

Ma méthode est celle commune aux autres :

Howto Xorg7

Howto Xgl à partir du portage overlay de coffeebuz

Xgl refusait de compiler lundi. Réessai mercredi, coffeebuz était passé pour patcher, la compil est passée  :Smile: 

J'ai juste eu du mal pour obtenir les décorations de fenêtre. Même sans l'option -gconf de compiz les plugins ajoutés en ligne de commande ne se lançaient pas... J'ai trifoullié avec gconf-editor, et maintenant, cela marche impec

Ce que je trouve particulièrement étonnant, c'est la stabilité : pas encore de crashs, et pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé  :Smile: 

La vitesse de l'interface et sa fluidité est géniale aussi, toutes mes applis semblent s'acclimater.

Un seul petit regret : pas d'effets lors des redimentionnents des fenêtres, ou alors j'ai pas trouvé comment...

Pour info :

P4 HT

Geforce 5700

Gentoo ~x86

Bureau Gnome

----------

## truz

Voilà, je confirme que dans mon xorg.conf je n'ai pas d'option composite ou render ni de référence à une accélération EXA (ou autre d'ailleurs).

Même carte que razer et man in the hill une nVidia FX 5700 sur un P4 HT

----------

